# 1997 2 stroke, 3 cyl Mercury 40hp Service Manual



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone know where I can view one online?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I keep it in my favorites 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1288632807


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow my search of the forum clearly wasnt up to par. Your a good man!


----------

